# FF: green terror



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

my Oscar is beating him up real bad! He is still lively as H3ll and eats like a pig... but i don't want to see him get beat up anymore.

Eats:

Hikari pellets, flake food and tons of other stuff!

Free to a good home!!!!

Feel free to call me at 604 218 1063
Thanks,
Zach


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i love these guys, beautiful colors. i had to give mine away once cuz he was getting beaten up too


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> i love these guys, beautiful colors. i had to give mine away once cuz he was getting beaten up too


i hear ya man!!


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Pending.........


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Gone!!!!!!


----------

